# Internet ist viel langsamer als es sein sollte



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben heute unseren Internetanschluss bekommen (1&1 50k Leitung) und bei meiner Freundin am PC funktioniert alles auch gut. Bei ihr kommen so um die 49k an. 5m weiter zu meinem PC per Netzwerkabel verbunden kommen jedoch nur mickrige 0.9 Mbps an. Was stimmt hier nicht? Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

Ich komme ja ins Internet also weiss ich nicht was ich jetzt an den Netzwerkeinstellungen groß machen kann bzw. was da falsch sein kann dass ich zwar reinkomme aber nur so langsam. Im Fritz.box menü oder wie auch immer es richtig heißen mag bin ich auch angemeldet und freigegeben.



Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee woran dass liegen kann, ich habe leider keine...


----------



## ludscha (25. Juli 2013)

Sieh mal bitte in der Fritzbox unter Heimnetz nach wie hoch dort die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit eingestellt ist. 

Wen dort 100 MB steht auf 1 GB/s stellen und testen.

Edit: Im Reiter Heimnetz musst du auf Netzwerkeinstellungen klicken dort kannst du die Geschwindigkeit ändern.

MFG


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2013)

ludscha schrieb:


> Sieh mal bitte in der Fritzbox unter Heimnetz nach wie hoch dort die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit eingestellt ist.
> 
> Wen dort 100 MB steht auf 1 GB/s stellen und testen.
> 
> ...


 
 

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass für eine 50MBit/s Leitung auch 100MBit/s ausreichen? 
Wenn im Router allerdings 10MBit/s eingestellt ist (ich weiß gar nicht, ob das überhaupt noch einstellbar ist), dann sollte man das natürlich hochstellen. 

@Freshmint: Gib uns mal ein paar mehr Informationen zu deiner Software-Konfig, Netzwerkinfrastruktur und wie genau du getestet hast.


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Und von wo gedownloaded wird.


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

Steht schon auf 1Gbit/s. Also daran scheint es nicht zu liegen.


----------



## der_knoben (25. Juli 2013)

Mal nen anderes KAbel probiert?


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

@ 3Kn$!

Am Router kann ich da eigentlich gar nichts einstellen.

Getestet hab ich über speedtest.net

Ich weiss gerade leider nicht ganz genau was du mit software konfiguration und Netzwerkinfrastruktur meinst, bzw. was du da von mir wissen willst.

@der_knoben
Hab gerade kein anderes hier. Ich bezweifel aber dass das Kabel mein Internet langsam macht. Ich meine, wenn dann würde es doch gar nicht mehr gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (25. Juli 2013)

FreshMint schrieb:


> @der_knoben
> Hab gerade kein anderes hier. Ich bezweifel aber dass das Kabel mein Internet langsam macht. Ich meine, wenn dann würde es doch gar nicht mehr gehen, oder nicht?


 
Doch, das ist möglich wenn irgendwo die Isolation hin ist könnten viele, aber nicht alle, Datenpakete verloren gehen.

Weitere Idee: Mal den LAN-Port des Routers getauscht?

War an dem Rechner mal eine schnellere Verbindung aktiv und falls ja wurde seitdem etwas geändert? Neues Mainboard/LAN-Karte?


----------



## TempestX1 (25. Juli 2013)

Falls du ein Smartphone mit WLAN hast kannst du das auch mal via USB an deinen PC Verbinden und dann via Teethering testen ob es da genauso langsam ist wie über Kabel.


----------



## Perry (25. Juli 2013)

Hat das Kabel nen auffälligen Knick, denn ich würde auch das Kabel als Ursache vermuten.


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

Stand früher bei mir zu hause mit 'ner 16.000er Leitung und ging wunderbar. Dann lief hier die 50k Leitung auch schonmal, auch ohne Probleme. Ist 'ne längere Geschichte warum es dann bis heute nicht mehr so war, aber letztendlich hat sich 1&1 entschuldigt uns 3 Monate umsonst versprochen und heute wieder alles freigeschaltet.

Seitdem hat sich weder an der Hardware noch an der Software etwas geändert.

Ja, auch den Port habe ich schon gewechselt. Auch meine Freundin hab ich mal ganz rausgeschmissen und bin alleine im Netzwerk gewesen.


Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen das wir in der Zeit wo wir kein "richtiges" Internet hatten von 1&1 dieses sofortstart paket bekommen haben und ich in der Zeit, abgesehen von einem schlechterem Ping ziemlich exakt die gleichen werte im speedtest bekommen habe wie jetzt. Also wenn es bei meiner Freundin nicht schon funktionieren würde, würde ich sagen die haben es immer noch nicht freigeschaltet.

@Perry

Habe gerade mal mein Kabel gegen das von meiner Freundin getauscht und ihr Internet ist immer noch schnell während meins immer noch langsam ist.

Ich hatte den gedanken dass es ein Treiberproblem sein könnte, aber auch dann denke ich würde es wohl eher gar nicht mehr funktionieren als schlecht. Netzwerkbuchse wäre noch denkbar, aber auch das wäre komisch.

Oft sind es ja dann doch die dümmsten und einfachsten Sachen. Das Kabel ist drin aber bitte auch gerne Vorschläge auf dem Nivaeu von zu doof um's Kabel einzustecken. Man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Was hat dein PC für nen Anschluss und in welchem Modus läuft der?

Auch mal mit nem Live-Linux testen (Ubuntu). Hab da ne Vermutung.


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

Windows 7 Professional

..hab einfach mal meinen ganzen pc aus 'nem alten post hier her kopiert.


In welchem Modus? Du meinst ob im abgesichertem Modus oder was oder wie? Ne also ganz normal.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (25. Juli 2013)

Man kann in den Fritzboxen auch für einzelne Geräte eine Bandbreiten-Grenze hinterlegen. Vielleicht ist da (warum auch immer) ein falscher Wert hinterlegt.

Falls du mit der Fritzbox nix gemacht hast (sprich kein Dyndns, VPN, Homeserver, schlagmichtot) eingerichtet ist, setz sie mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück. Falls es dann immer noch nicht geht MUSS der Fehler irgendwo an deinem PC sein.

Wäre zwar schlecht, aber wenigstens stochert man dann nicht mehr im schwarzen herum. Abgesehen davon könnte es ja sein, dass es tatsächlich hilft.


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

Habe Fritzbox zurückgesetzt und das Problem ist immer noch nicht behoben. Ist auch keine Einschränkung oder sonstwas eingestellt.

Kann das ganze den nicht auch irgendeine Einstellungssache an meinem Pc sein? Muss ja jetzt nicht sofort heißen das was kaputt ist.


@Research Was ist denn deine Vermutung?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2013)

Um deine Einstellungen zu testen bzw. diese auszuschließen, solltest du, wie schon vorgeschlagen, mal mit einem Live-Linux, wie z.B. Ubuntu oder Koppix, testen.


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

Ich such' immer noch nach 'nem USB stick. Unglaublich aber wahr...sonst fliegen die Dinger ja immer überall rum. Einen Brenner hab ich leider auch nicht. Sonst hätte ich das schon längst gemacht. Aber ich muss ja von irgendwas booten können.

Kann ich meine ganzen Einstellungen nicht einfach irgendwie zurücksetzen? Also klar komplett Windows neu machen, aber kann ich nicht spezifisch die relevanten Sachen fürs Internet einmal deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren? 

Sonst komm ich hier, zumindest heute, nicht weiter.


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Das dein OS einen weg hat. Deswegen bitte das hier von CD starten.

Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

Wenn das immer noch gleich langsam ist, hat deine Hardware einen weg.


----------



## FreshMint (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch ein paar Linux CD's bei meinen Eltern, da komm ich allerdings jetzt nicht so schnell hin. Und wie gesagt neu runterladen usw. wird gerade schwer weil's so wie es aussieht tatsächlich keine USB sticks gibt. Geschweige denn leere CD's.

Vielleicht schaff ich es morgen bei meinen Eltern mal reinzuschauen und ein paar Sachen zu holen. Windows, Ubuntu, USB-sticks und vielleicht ist auch noch ein Brenner da der funktioniert.

Würde aber echt gerne wenn es irgendwie geht jetzt daran weiter arbeiten.

Ich hab die Treiber CD vom Mainboard hier...


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (25. Juli 2013)

Naja, du kannst mal die Netzwerktreiber deinstallieren und anschließend wieder neu installieren. 

Schaden kann's nicht. Die sind (sofern du keine eigene Netzwerkkarte verwendest) auch auf der Treiber-CD des Mainboards.


----------



## FreshMint (26. Juli 2013)

Ach mittlerweile schon ausprobiert. Hat aber natürlich auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## FreshMint (26. Juli 2013)

So, hab jetzt mal unter Linux-Live einen Speedtest gemacht. Diesmal nicht bei speedtest.net sondern bei speedof.me da ich da ohne flashplayer auskomme.

37.85 Download

6,41 Up


Was ist jetzt der naechste Schritt? Windows komplett neu machen? Oder gibt es noch eine andere Moeglichkeit?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Windows neu aufsetzen.


----------



## FreshMint (26. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte ich könnte vielleicht versuchen einen anderen Lan Treiber als den RealTek zu installieren. Weiss aber nicht was es da so gibt. Oder ist die Idee sowieso schwachsinnig?


----------



## Luca1801 (26. Juli 2013)

Du kannst den anderen Treiber testen - Probieren geht über Studieren 

Wenn du Windows  neu aufsetzt wird nicht nur dein Internet sondern auch der PC, in Sachen Geschwindigkeit, flotter.


----------



## FreshMint (26. Juli 2013)

Das ist schon klar dass der PC dann auch schneller wird. Das ist zur Zeit aber eigentlich wirklich kein Problem, hier läuft alles einwandfrei- nur das Internet ist halt für'n Arsch.


Kann ich einfach jeden x-beliebigen Treiber nehmen, oder muss ich irgendwas beachten? Oder gibt es einen der besonders empfehlenswert ist?

(Netzwerkadapter ist Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller)



....So, hab jetzt Windows komplett neu gemacht und alles läuft so wie es soll.

Danke an alle die hier mitgeholfen haben!


----------

